# Kitchen cabs, mantel and a shelf



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

The kitchen cabinets are cherry with sapele trim... the mantel, also cherry and sapele with wenge flutes on the column... the corner wall shelf is from reclaimed chestnut...


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Darn Nice, Storm!!!!! Love the cherry cabinets! How did you achieve the woven patern on the corner shelf? - very nice!

Good Job! Suddenly, I'm inspired to build something nice.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice job. You should be proud. Red


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

Geoguy said:


> Darn Nice, Storm!!!!! Love the cherry cabinets! How did you achieve the woven patern on the corner shelf? - very nice!
> 
> Good Job! Suddenly, I'm inspired to build something nice.


After the chestnut was milled to 3/4, cut 1" strips, then cut the strips into 1" squares... then, a lot of gluing and patience...


----------

